# First Real Road Trip



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Wow that's great!


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice! 
I always look forward to hitting the mountains when road-tripping in this car.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Wish I could do some road trips but I have nowhere I want to go.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

money_man said:


> Wish I could do some road trips but I have nowhere I want to go.


Too funny, always wanted to get to your neck of the woods. My parents have traveled to Nova Scotia and loved it. They've been all over Canada & Alaska and had a blast.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My in-laws live in Atlanta (just moved there from outside Raleigh, NC), so when we visit them, it's always a ~1500 mile round trip. Long drive, but always fun to see what kind of mileage the car pulls, all while loaded down with what seems to be half of our house that my wife needs to bring, for some reason.


----------



## Skyviper (Apr 26, 2017)

I've road tripped the car twice so far, once from Massachusetts to South Carolina on the same tank of fuel!! and once from Massachusetts to cocoa beach Florida with one fill up! this car is the road trip king. I'll be taking it from Massachusetts to Tennessee this august with 110k miles on the car. I will take it all over this country to Nascar races one at a time


----------

